# Future Weapons - Dillon M134 Gattling Gun



## Ravage (Jan 30, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiry7ysVA9Y"]YouTube - Future Weapons - Dillon M134 Gatling Gun[/ame]


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 4, 2008)

Rav,

It would be a little hard to CCW that one though....


----------



## Firosche (Feb 4, 2008)

Wonder how much they cost?  And I was curious about cooling issues?


----------

